
Show HN: Should the US Accept Refugees - refugeetech
http://www.shouldtheusacceptrefugees.com/
======
Slaul
I agree that the USA and Canada should accept refugees. However, I am
disturbed by the fact that most other middle eastern countries are accepting
very few or no refugees. I can't help but wonder why...

